# Worried about tail for show!!!



## Loomaltese (Nov 3, 2014)

So my Luna has many champions in her family. And she is GORGEOUS herself. But there is one slight problem. She prefers her tail to lay on the right side. I notice in all the pictures in dog shows, all of their tails lay on their left side. This really worries me because I believe Luna could do great!!! If I correct her and hold the back of her tail she immediately flips it over to the correct side. Anyway, what I'm asking is if it's really that detrimental that her tail has it's mind on its own and likes to be on the right side. Beautiful set! Just not the direction everyone else has. Also in the breed standard, it does not say if the tail should specifically lay on the left side. how big of an impact would this be in her first show? Can judges be picky about something that isn't specified in the breed standard?
And experiences please let Luna and I know!!! Or if any tricks to keep her tail on the correct side. 
Love and kissies from Loo and I ! <3


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

There is no requirement that they hold the tail on the left. They do so because of the way the ring is set up, the judges nearly always look at them from a left side profile view and it just presents a prettier picture to the judge. 

Sometimes you can train them to hold it to the other side, but this must be done in a positive way. Forcing a specific side tail carriage can cause more problems than it fixes. You do not want to make her unhappy with her stacks and mess up her feelings about being in the ring. 

Where are you located? Is your girl's breeder working with you as a mentor? She looks adorable.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

She does look adorable.😄


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:She's beautiful :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Luna and Mom!! I am so glad you joined SM!! Good luck with your precious Luna and hopefully our girls can play someday. Luna is gorgeous and I think Carley's coat was about the same length. If you show Luna near me, I want to come see. We can cheer her on.
Are you going to Nationals in May in Chicago? It's the 50th Anniversary Speciality and a really big deal. Registration opened last week if you are interested.


----------



## Loomaltese (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank yall for all your help but I am still confused on the entire "tail" situation. The AKC describes and shows pictures of the tail tip/hair on the left. But, it doesn't specify if it matters if it is on the left. (Doesn't even say which side is preferred!) Watching Wesminster, almost all of the Maltese's tails were on the left (with a little help from the handler at times&#55357;&#56861 SO! Can a judge fault a dog for something that is not specified in the AKC standard based on their personal appearance preference? I have literally had people tell me do not even both trying to show of their tail isn't on the right side, the judges hate it and will fault you. Of course I'm going to ignore that statement because Luna fits the standard perfectly and she loves to show off on her lead when we go on walks. But, that still concerns me with her first show coming up !
Love and puppy kisses<3
Luna


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When you stack her on the table set it over towards the judge. If you stack her on the ground do the same. As long as the tail set is correct, I wouldn't let it stop your fun.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Luna is gorgeous! Since there is no such thing as a 'perfect' maltese, I honestly would not be concerned about the tail, esp if she holds it over her back while she is moving and it's not down and dragging on the floor. I've seen a whole lot worse tail issues in the ring over the years!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Congratulations Luna!! We are so proud of you!!:aktion033::aktion033::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------

